# Layer transfers on top each other??



## Bryn's Luv76 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello all! Ive got a ? Is it possible to put a heat transfer onto a shirt and then apply another heat transfer on top of the 1st one?? I kinda figure the 1st transfer would be distorted from double exposure to the heat. 

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## M-BLaze (Jul 10, 2006)

Depends what kind of transfer I suppose. I cut vinyl transfers myself and you can lay one color onto another no problem, obviously the more you do the thicker the design gets. I'm sure you couldn't do that with plastisol not sure about sublimation or transfer papers though.

Rob


----------



## Bryn's Luv76 (Jan 28, 2008)

The transfers Im talking about are sublimation heat transfers. Dont you think the 1st layer would melt??

Thanks Rob 

beth


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

With sublimation, I thought the ink turned to a gas under the heat of the press, and the pressure of the press actually pressed the *ink only* directly INTO the shirts. No???  In that case, there should be no polymer to melt (as you stated above), correct? I can't see why you couldn't press one image on top of the other -- unless the heat will do something to the original sublimated image... But I really can't see why?

For questions on sublimation, I would pm Charles directly. He knows a lot about that...

Melissa


----------



## Bryn's Luv76 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sorry, my bad. I meant to say "iron on" transfers, you know the cheappie ones you can find at ProWorld--Professionals of the World, for the World. Please excuse me Im a newbie. Im still learning the jargon . Anyhow, dont you think the two iron on transfers would melt together and be distorted?  

Thank you for your replies! 

beth


----------



## AdamnSmith (Dec 10, 2007)

When I was practicing with regular transfers.. or "iron on"... I noticed that the area around my image [the 1/8" or whatnot around it" would become more and more yellow the more I would press it. I tried multiple transfers on the same shirt, at different times.. I just added more and more testing the heat and timing and pressure of my press.... So, to answer you, it will become yellow/burned around the edges the more you do it.


----------



## Bryn's Luv76 (Jan 28, 2008)

Bummer, I had some neat ideas too. I take it the yellow wont wash out huh?


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

I layer transfers and press all at once. With our inkjet transfers (dog breeds), I lay them in tandem to create a impression of two dogs running together or two heads for folks having more than one breed. 

Don't know if that would work for what you had in mind to create.


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

greyhorsewoman said:


> I layer transfers and press all at once. With our inkjet transfers (dog breeds), I lay them in tandem to create a impression of two dogs running together or two heads for folks having more than one breed.
> 
> Don't know if that would work for what you had in mind to create.


In this case I'm guessing that you are using transfer for darks. My questions is: Can I do this with JPSS (for whites) I have a rainbow (multicolored) and then I would like to heat press black lettering on it ( I would print is up on the JPSS also. Will this work?


----------

